# Continental joining Star Alliance



## the_traveler (Sep 10, 2009)

Just received an email from Continental OnePass.



> The countdown to joining Star Alliance™ has begun, and we’re looking forward to being a part of the largest airline alliance in the world starting on Oct. 27, 2009.


Yes - this has been known.



> Effective Oct. 27, 2009:• Upon our planned entry into Star Alliance, OnePass members will no longer earn Elite Qualification Miles, Elite Qualification Points or Elite mileage bonuses *for travel operated by Amtrak*, Emirates, EVA Airways, Hawaiian Airlines, Island Air, Kingfisher and US Helicopter.


I was not aware of this! It says you will not earn the OnePass bonuses, but I wonder if you will still earn AGR points? :huh:

Also, will we still be able to transfer to/from Continental? :huh: Remember what happened to United Airlines  - which just happens to be another Star Alliance member!

I just hope the same doesn't happen with Continental!


----------



## rrdude (Sep 11, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Just received an email from Continental OnePass.
> 
> 
> > The countdown to joining Star Alliance™ has begun, and we’re looking forward to being a part of the largest airline alliance in the world starting on Oct. 27, 2009.
> ...


This is nothing other than an opinion, and we all know how "reliable" opinions are! But I would bet that Continental will cease all Amtrak partnerships as quickly as it can, once they migrate into the STAR's system......


----------



## PRR 60 (Sep 11, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Just received an email from Continental OnePass.
> 
> 
> > The countdown to joining Star Alliance™ has begun, and we’re looking forward to being a part of the largest airline alliance in the world starting on Oct. 27, 2009.
> ...


This particular notice involves the handling of One Pass (OP) miles earned by travelling Amtrak. Presently, CO OP miles earned on Amtrak count as Elite Qualification Miles (EQM) for OP. They are added in for qualification to the Silver, Gold, and Platinum status levels. Once in Star Alliance (*A), miles earned by OP members on non-*A carriers, including Amtrak, will count as redeemable miles, but not as EQM's.

That begs the question of the earning of AGR points using CO, and the inter-program transfer option between AGR and OP. Nothing is mentioned, but no news is not necessarily good news. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Upstate (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't think they will kill the redeemable miles agreement. Amtrak never offered elite qualification points for someone to fly on Continental so this change just brings things in with a reciprocal status. It probably has something to do with Star Alliance rules governing the earning of EQM.


----------



## soitgoes (Sep 11, 2009)

On Flyertalk, Scott O'Leary, Managing Director of Customer Experience at Continental (who posts as COInsider), responded to the query "What happened with Amtrak? There will be no more EQM earning opportunities, but it looks like RDM earning will remain. Will there be any changes to the codeshare arrangements and/or mileage redemption with Amtrak?" with "no need to read too deep into this. There are no anticipated changes to our codeshare agreements with these carriers. With this change, our Elite Qualification earnings will essentially be limited to Continental, Copa, our Virgin Atlantic codeshares and our Star Alliance members."

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/12359840-post82.html

Yes, things can always change, but the AGR relationship is not going to disappear in October.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 11, 2009)

Id still take this with a grain of salt traveler,you know that pr flacks are hired to lie/spin/confuse! Start planning to transfer all the miles you can to AGR and plan a trip!!!!! LOL


----------



## jis (Sep 11, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Id still take this with a grain of salt traveler,you know that pr flacks are hired to lie/spin/confuse! Start planning to transfer all the miles you can to AGR and plan a trip!!!!! LOL


No need for that here. Actually I need Continental points more than I need Amtrak points since the Continental awards that I use cost way more both point-wise and are worth way more money-wise. But for the traveler of course things may be different. I already have enough Amtrak points in the till to keep me satisfied for the next year or two  , and they keep rolling in with the AGR credit card.

Ironically as a result of reading this thread I stumbled upon the double EQM offer from CO which will definitely put me at Gold Level this year and well on the way to Platinum. This after a dismal first half of the year when it seemed that I might not even make Silver this year. Woo-hoo!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 11, 2009)

jis said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Id still take this with a grain of salt traveler,you know that pr flacks are hired to lie/spin/confuse! Start planning to transfer all the miles you can to AGR and plan a trip!!!!! LOL
> ...


Congrats, used to be among the crowd youre in with,now I take the train!More fun,I have the time and probably like you I ve been pretty much everywhere you can fly! It was jokingly directed to the traveler, the train vs. plane thing, and come on, you know how pr flacks are, figure just the opposite will happen when they announce a "new " program! :lol:


----------



## jis (Sep 11, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Congrats, used to be among the crowd youre in with,now I take the train!More fun,I have the time and my probably like you Ive pretty much been everywhere you can fly and no longer have to be somewhere in a hurry!It was directed to the traveler,hence the joke about planes vs. trains! :lol:


Thanks. Since I am already Select Plus for 2010 I am not as worried about the train part for the time being 

As for my need for flying points, for the destination for which I use airline points, if I were to take surface transportation it would take me more than a couple of weeks to get there :-/ So flying is the only practical option, at least until I retire and do not have to worry about availability of vacation days etc. and can afford to take the proverbial slow boat across the oceans


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 11, 2009)

jis said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats, used to be among the crowd youre in with,now I take the train!More fun,I have the time and my probably like you Ive pretty much been everywhere you can fly and no longer have to be somewhere in a hurry!It was directed to the traveler,hence the joke about planes vs. trains! :lol:
> ...


Gotcha, used to cross the country and the ponds often, as Eric says no trains to Hawaii!Some of my favorite flying memories were on Continental,

hope the Vacations can be worked in early and often!


----------



## jis (Sep 11, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Gotcha, used to cross the country and the ponds often, as Eric says no trains to Hawaii!Some of my favorite flying memories were on Continental,hope the Vacations can be worked in early and often!


Next real vacation is in December 14.5 hour non-stop flight from Newark to Delhi in Continental Business-First


----------

